
Dec. 10, 1944: Web Visionary Passes Into Obscurity - edw519
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2009/12/1210paul-otlet-mundaneum
======
gruseom
A long time ago I posted a video here which contained some amazingly far-
sighted quotes by this guy from the 1930s. Maybe I'll see if I can dig it up.

Edit: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=81030>. His vision was the
"radiated library". How cool is that. And how accurate. It's uncanny to see
this modern thing (the web) depicted in archaic form (with telephones).

------
hegemonicon
Always appropriate, Vannever Bush's prescient "As we may think"

<http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/194507/bush>

